# Zack Khan US Tour Vids



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Great stuff mate 

Reading the comments on bodybuilding vids on youtube is always a good laugh aswell.

First comment on the first video

"A bit too much of those drugs etc"


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

GHS said:


> Great stuff mate
> 
> *
> Reading the comments on bodybuilding vids on youtube is always a good laugh aswell.*
> ...


yeah i know, but to be honest he does seem a little off his head :laugh:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

He talks like he has a disibilty.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> He talks like he has a disibilty.


X2 is he just putting that on? confusing tbh.

Gotta hand it to him, one big mofo.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> He talks like he has a disibilty.


he talks like 80% of the population Reading!

:lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

hes got a screw missing...


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

All his kinda fake american OG style talk put me off and he's hard to understand, like his tongue is too big for his mouth.

He is huge though, could do big things. Best of luck to him.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mmm no disrespect to the dude but he comes across abit mmm simple is prob th nicest way to put it


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

great physique, great guy big fan of him!

But i just can't stare at his face too long and cant understand him at all lol

Slate me if you wish


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

DEJ said:


> great physique, great guy big fan of him!
> 
> But i just can't stare at his face too long and cant understand him at all lol
> 
> Slate me if you wish


I agree with you! He isn't no Arnold.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> I agree with you! He isn't no Arnold.


whats arnold got to do with it?


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

DEJ said:


> great physique, great guy big fan of him!
> 
> But i just can't stare at his face too long and cant understand him at all lol
> 
> Slate me if you wish


 :lol:

Is he British or American ?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

love the equipment in the US. they have some great gyms over there for sure. would love to train over there


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

MT29 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Is he British or American ?


half pakistani half english i think?

from sheffield


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

this line from him made me chuckle..

I usually dont believe in any products but i've gotta say nutrex has has come up with the shlt man... :lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

MT29 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Is he British or American ?


I'm sure i read somewhere that he is Pakistani and from Birmingham...


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> whats arnold got to do with it?


Maybe the wrong statement to make. Was trying to say that he isn't very entertaining to watch, whereas i could watch pumping iron over and over again, simply based on Arnold's personality. I suppose you thought i was comparing his physique, but i didn't mean that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Maybe the wrong statement to make. Was trying to say that he isn't very entertaining to watch, whereas i could watch pumping iron over and over again, simply based on Arnold's personality. I suppose you thought i was comparing his physique, but i didn't mean that.


no not at all. i understand what you are saying completely. im not and arnold fan tbh


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i have met the guy and i think although hie sounds slow hes actually quite clever


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

danimal said:


> i have met the guy and i think although hie sounds slow hes actually quite clever


yeah defo he must be pretty intelligent to achieve a physique like he has.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

DEJ said:


> yeah defo he must be pretty intelligent to achieve a physique like he has.


elaborate on that please? id say its more to do with genetics and hard training


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dnt like the growling and swearing at all.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

He reminds me of 'the gorillas in the mist'

And his language, makes him seem very un approachable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Dont wana buy his dvd no more...


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan said:


> Dont wana buy his dvd no more...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

EDIT: You edited your post you wang :lol: ...


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Craig David, Bo Selecta?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Doing his best to destroy the myth that bodybuilders are muscle-bound simpletons. Credit to him


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Stop with all the putting down talk, Zack is a personal friend of mine and he is very approachable and a top man, really helpful friendly . He lives in Sheffield to put the record straight. Give his the credit he deserves!!


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

PAULSHEZ said:


> Stop with all the putting down talk, Zack is a personal friend of mine and he is very approachable and a top man, really helpful friendly . He lives in Sheffield to put the record straight. Give his the credit he deserves!!


Its all jealously at the end of the day imo when people are successful in life the haters seem to come quickly out of the cupboard..mmmmm


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

It obvious the guy is having a laff. The best you guys can do is look at his face wow!!!! i didnt realise you were all gay!! and jerked off on good looking bodybuilders and trust me zack is clever he has a bsc honours in computing.

It funny how some of you guys are on his face book friends list. Just shows how stupid you guys really are!!! Like zack says to me the haters will hate no matter what!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

amjad.khan said:


> Its all jealously at the end of the day imo when people are successful in life the haters seem to come quickly out of the cupboard..mmmmm


well said! i guarentee if he set up an account on here this afternoon he would be ar*se licked


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

khan has a great physique, who cares if the guy can talk or seem intelligent... you dont see people descirbing football players etc like that, hes good at what he does and the proof is his body


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

coldo said:


> All his kinda fake american OG style talk put me off and he's hard to understand, *like his tongue is too big for his mouth.*
> 
> He is huge though, could do big things. Best of luck to him.


HGH can have that side effect:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

amjad.khan said:


> Its all jealously at the end of the day imo when people are successful in life the haters seem to come quickly out of the cupboard..mmmmm


i'm not a hater nor jealous, i wish him well, i know people take the **** out of me too....it gives me more strength:cool:


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

Khaos said:


> i'm not a hater nor jealous, i wish him well, i know people take the **** out of me too....it gives me more strength:cool:


I wonder why people take **** out of you!! you seem like such a nice asshole sorry guy!!!


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Hes a beast and ive a lot of respct for the big man hes flying the flag for British Bodybuilding but lets face it he wouldnt to well in a beauty pageant.


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Jonnyboi said:


> Hes a beast and ive a lot of respct for the big man hes flying the flag for British Bodybuilding but lets face it he wouldnt to well in a beauty pageant.


Damn rubber johhny didn't know you were a batty boy :ban:

How the f**k can British bodybuilding be recognise around the world when our own fellow countrymen cant even support our own guys. FFS guys grow up :cursing:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

amjad.khan said:


> Damn rubber johhny didn't know you were a batty boy :ban:
> 
> How the f**k can British bodybuilding be recognise around the world when our own fellow countrymen cant even support our own guys. FFS guys grow up :cursing:


To be fair he just said he wasn't great looking, now you have been insulting about being gay etc and if you would have noticed there have been lots of bans recently for gay insults..

:beer:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

amjad.khan said:


> Damn rubber johhny didn't know you were a batty boy :ban:
> 
> How the f**k can British bodybuilding be recognise around the world when our own fellow countrymen cant even support our own guys. FFS guys grow up :cursing:


i like the guy, dont know him from adam but i was genuinlly pleased to see him win at notts as it certainly shut a few up!


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

amjad.khan said:


> Damn rubber johhny didn't know you were a batty boy :ban:
> 
> How the f**k can British bodybuilding be recognise around the world when our own fellow countrymen cant even support our own guys. FFS guys grow up :cursing:


 Chill out man im only saying that hes not what you would call a good looking man im sure if he read that he wouldnt take it as personal as you have.


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

Jonnyboi said:


> Chill out man im only saying that hes not what you would call a good looking man im sure if he read that he wouldnt take it as personal as you have.


this is a guy who has ronnie colemans ass as a avatar!!! know about looks. I can assure you zack is no short of female company.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm friends with Zack on facebook so he know who I am when I post on here.

Not taking anything away from the guy.


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

GHS said:


> I'm friends with Zack on facebook so he know who I am when I post on here.
> 
> Not taking anything away from the guy.


does he know your two face aswell...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

MuscleButt said:


> does he know your two face aswell...


 Not bothered really.

He's not a personal friend to be fair I love his physique and in the physique target thread I said I would love to look like him.

In those videos he is off his head on stims prob running on low carbs and clearly isn't talking or thinking straight.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

MuscleButt said:


> this is a guy who has ronnie colemans ass as a avatar!!! know about looks. I can assure you zack is no short of female company.


 Hes my avatar because i admire his physic.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Couldn't give a fvck about anything other than the guys physique, his arms are just fvcking monstrous, inconcievably big to me.


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

GHS said:


> Not bothered really.
> 
> He's not a personal friend to be fair I love his physique and in the physique target thread I said I would love to look like him.
> 
> In those videos he is off his head on stims prob running on low carbs and clearly isn't talking or thinking straight.


cool


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I think his physique could stand tall on the Mr O stage with a few adjustments which judging from his improvments over the years, won't be an issue.

I'm really struggling with people on these forums at the moment hence not posting on here much anymore.. There seems to be an influx of people shouting abuse which is immature and boring to be perfectly honest.

Zack Khan is a great bodybuilder but if you watch the Video he is very hard to understand and some of the actions in the videos are just stupid.. It's an opinion, It's supposed to be a board to express opinions so just deal with it and stop being a bunch of kids.

back to the topic. It's good to see him promoting himself in the US, he has a v good deal being a weider athelete and as I previously stated, he will fight for a placing on the olympia stage. There a lot of politics in bodybuilding both in the UK and certainly the US so he has covered.


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

Jonnyboi said:


> Hes my avatar because i admire his physic.


seems like thats not they only thing.. :confused1:


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

MuscleButt said:


> seems like thats not they only thing.. :confused1:


 Seems to me your a silly little boy who has the hold of his daddys keyboard go and do your homework child.


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

DB said:


> To be fair he just said he wasn't great looking, now you have been insulting about being gay etc and if you would have noticed there have been lots of bans recently for gay insults..
> 
> :beer:


OK my friend so calling someone simple, dump and ugly behind their back is any better??? If I wrong BAN ME go right ahead little man :ban:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PMSL this is all getting a bit silly is it not :lol:

Jonnyboi calling one of arguably the best physiques on here a child, amjad.khan begging DB to ban him

What next :lol:


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

amjad.khan said:


> OK my friend so calling someone simple, dump and ugly behind their back is any better??? If I wrong BAN ME go right ahead little man :ban:


amjad your right!!! these guys are too tough for us they hardcore keyboard warriors!!!!


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

Jonnyboi said:


> Seems to me your a silly little boy who has the hold of his daddys keyboard go and do your homework child.


wow you are intelligent wittle!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: UKM makes me chuckle these days....


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Im not rising to any more bait just said what i think thats all.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

WTF why has GHS put 'In those videos he is off his head on stims prob running on low carbs and clearly isn't talking or thinking straight.

You need to grow up as if hes off his head, totally pathetic if you ask me judging people like that . All the haters just makes me laugh, hes in a different class


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Zack is representing British Bodybuilding.

He is flying the flag.

The man is a monster.

The vids on Youtube are an advert.

He's gotta sell it.

He ain't gonna get paid for his oratory skills.

He is a super nice guy.

I know him personally.

Futher more the man has a degree in computing & is well liked athlete in the UK Bodybuilding community.

If, as suggested by some, he has taken too many AAS or HGH then to that all i can say is hate the game bro not the player...

But right now he's in the States & we should be biggin' him up instead of cussin' him!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

PAULSHEZ said:


> WTF why has GHS put 'In those videos he is off his head on stims prob running on low carbs and clearly isn't talking or thinking straight.
> 
> You need to grow up as if hes off his head, totally pathetic if you ask me judging people like that . All the haters just makes me laugh, hes in a different class


 :lol: :lol:

SO your telling me he won't have taken stims before his workout?

Slurring and swearing all over the place is not a good look.

I still stand by my comment.

It is very clear he is not thinking or talking straight in the videos


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> SO your telling me he won't have taken stims before his workout?
> 
> ...


I gotta agree with GHS though he was slurring & attempting to talk 'yank' but i think that's what the Nutrex rep's wanted him to do...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

agreed. i doubt he wanted to say the things he did. most likely all for the camera. zack khan is my favourite uk bb'er though. will be interesting to see what he does


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

im pretty sure Zack Khan couldnt care less what a few people on UKM think about his swearing actually i bet he aint going to sleep tonight thinking about the pencil necks he's upset


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

tjwilkie said:


> im pretty sure Zack Khan couldnt care less what a few people on UKM think about his swearing actually i bet he aint going to sleep tonight thinking about the pencil necks he's upset


agreed! im sure he couldnt gie a fvck!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> im pretty sure Zack Khan couldnt care less what a few people on UKM think about his swearing actually i bet he aint going to sleep tonight thinking about the pencil necks he's upset


 If your reffering to me petal I'm far from upset 

Plus I wouldn't be calling people pencil necks judging by your avvy


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

GHS said:


> If your reffering to me petal I'm far from upset
> 
> *Plus I wouldn't be calling people pencil necks judging by your avvy*


exactly what i was thinking


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

GHS said:


> If your reffering to me petal I'm far from upset
> 
> Plus I wouldn't be calling people pencil necks judging by your avvy


LMAO :lol:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

yer u and a few others GHS. petal haha come back wen u can grow facial hair and not draw it on:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> He talks like he has a disibilty.


They all do. Lets be honest - its not the most mentally challenging thing to be doing 24x7....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> yer u and a few others GHS. petal haha come back wen u can grow facial hair and not draw it on:lol: :lol:


 :lol:

Come back when you weigh more than 15st flower


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

tjwilkie said:


> yer u and a few others GHS. petal haha come back wen u can grow facial hair and not draw it on:lol: :lol:





GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Come back when you weigh more than 15st flower


ghs 1 tJ 0!

LOL:lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

nutrex is the sh!t LOL


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

It's exactly the kind of name calling in this thread that will start to give uk-m a bad reputation.

Back on topic, I think Zak just struggles talking to the camera in all honesty. He's trying to make a DVD that appeals to a mass market and is dropping in phrases that probably aren't in his usual vocabulary. I'd rather see a DVD of him being himself and potentially being a little dull rather than him being taken out of his comfort zone. I've never met Zak but he doesn't appear thick to me, just not a natural on camera.

The guy is a monster though. And let's be perfectly honest here 99% of us here would give our left srivelled bollock to look half as good as he does.

To the guys that know him, does he train at Physical Culture in Stocksbridge anymore?


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

SO your telling me he won't have taken stims before his workout?

Slurring and swearing all over the place is not a good look.

I still stand by my comment.

It is very clear he is not thinking or talking straight in the videos

hahahhah *GHS* we dont all have to take stimulants to have a good workout hahahahah

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:, this man is a joke, bet you wouldnt say that to your so called mate Zack on face book would you ??? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

No he doesnt train at stocksbridhge , he trains at his own gym. Hes never reall y trained much at stocksbridge, Quirkies where i train now was his previous gym.

I myslef used to train at s tocksbridge a few years ago, very good gym


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

PAULSHEZ said:


> SO your telling me he won't have taken stims before his workout?
> 
> Slurring and swearing all over the place is not a good look.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

I'm going to message Zack a link of this thread and get him to post on here I bet he'll p*ss himself and agree with us all that he isn't talking normally in those videos.

P.S.

Most top bodybuilders take stims before a work out pal. No-Explode etc...

Caffine boosts etc

Its a very common tool in the artilary these days.

But you'd know that though wouldn't you?


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

hahahhaha your funny GHS, so your a top bodybuilder then eh?

I just think its very disrespectful if your a so called mate, certainly my mates wouldnt do that if you can me.

Where you from anyway GHS?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

PAULSHEZ said:


> hahahhaha your funny GHS, so your a top bodybuilder then eh?
> 
> I just think its very disrespectful if your a so called mate, certainly my mates wouldnt do that if you can me.
> 
> Where you from anyway GHS?


 :lol: I've never once said Zack was a mate.

No I'm not even a bodybuilder.

None of your business where I'm from


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

This thread has turned soooooo Teen-Section-on-Bodybuilding.com...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rs007 said:


> This thread has turned soooooo Teen-Section-on-Bodybuilding.com...


 As do most of the threads on here these days....


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

hhahah i like how people bite so easy


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

fancy a shag?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dan said:


> fancy a shag?


 Is that you Zack?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Nahhh GHS, this one is particularly bad.

We have Zack Khan, arguably one of the first new pros with potential to do damage at the open Olympia (in time) in a long while and all anyone wants to do publically is take the pis$ out of him.

Thats what I mean about BB.com - all they are capable of doing over there is slating, I know a lot of threads turn to banter here, but thats not the same thing - this is just inexcusable negativity, when we should be behind the guy 100%.

Like you say tho, maybe he will take it all as a laugh, and its not like I am getting ar$ey or anything, just my observation


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

He does look awesome, no one can take that away from him, its just im not sure if i like the way he comes across..


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Exactly my point we should be bigging him up.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes we should be "bigging him up". cant wait for him to compete in america tbh. going to be good. im pretty sure in real life he would never talk like that lol. you can see the difference when hes talking to the camera and when hes being interviewed, completely different. hes just trying to play it up to the camera, and probably an american audience too. nothing wrong with that if done right.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah big up the big man init bruv.

Zack Khan is the sh*t bro...

Wooooo Yeeeee.

Honestly if you look back in this thread you will see I have "bigged him up" I have not however licked his arssed.

We have established he is playing it up for the cameras and trying to act American. Some points in the videos you can't even undertand what he is saying.

Again, slurring your words and swearing is not a good look and is certainly not making any positive press for himself.

Being the size he is however and the strength he is rolling with is certainly going to raise a few eyebrows in the states thats for sure.

He has let himself down with those sorry states of clips though.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

GHS your such a pencil neck


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> GHS your such a pencil neck


 Are you "Bigging me up" there mate? :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

GHS said:


> Are you "Bigging me up" there mate? :whistling:


just giving you a "shout out" mate. the only guy i "big up" is king khan himself:lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ahh f*ck it.

I'm off down the pub to watch the Derby....


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

hahahah


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Come back when you weigh more than 15st flower


went on the scale just for you my little peach and it reads 16st.6 :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Damn im light at 14st these days :lol:


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i recon zack gets a lot of bad press on the forums because he doesnt post on them tbh! i think if that was daz or stuart or other regular posters youd all be singing a different tune


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

Dan said:


> Damn im light at 14st these days :lol:


you look heavier than 14st mate how tall are you


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> went on the scale just for you my little peach and it reads 16st.6 :thumb:


 :lol: You actually went and checked...

Yeah I suppose your looking pretty heavy in you Abb shot with no abbs 

(Stolen from DB  )


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol you two need a room. btw

zak khan is ****ing strong check this out from his dvd:






also is the whole dvd shot in that annoying wide screen bull****? it looks really cheap and crap.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Seen it Dom.

It was a forum member from here who uploaded it.

Very strong guy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Zack is a good friend of mine and an excellent bodybuilder....how he comes across is not here or there at the moment as this is all new for the guy so give him a break.....what he dose on stage is what counts....

any slagging off of Zack is not welcomed so if that is the point to your post do not post it......


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

tjwilkie said:


> you look heavier than 14st mate how tall are you


5ft7


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol: You actually went and checked...
> 
> Yeah I suppose your looking pretty heavy in you Abb shot with no abbs
> 
> (Stolen from DB  )


i might av taken offence if some one who was ripped to shreds made that comment but its you so i'll just laugh along :laugh::laugh:

and sorry to DB i shoulda asked if i could of used his pose but i forgot he had it copyrighted


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> i might av taken offence if some one who was ripped to shreds made that comment but its you so i'll just laugh along :laugh::laugh:
> 
> and sorry to DB i shoulda asked if i could of used his pose but i forgot he had it copyrighted


 

DB gave me the joke mate thats what I meant :lol:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

this was fun while it lasted bud but its getting a bit boring now


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

watched one of the tour vid's found the guy funny,good sense of humour tbh.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Great bodybuilder and huge amount of respect for him, just think you shouldn't try to change who you are for the cameras.

Looking forward to seeing his Pro show though, will be making waves over there I am sure.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tjwilkie said:


> i might av taken offence if some one who was ripped to shreds made that comment but its you so i'll just laugh along :laugh::laugh:
> 
> and sorry to DB i shoulda asked if i could of used his pose but i forgot he had it copyrighted





GHS said:


> DB gave me the joke mate thats what I meant :lol:


guys get a room and stop posting crap on this thread


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Just watched the videos again, and you know what? You are all being too hard on the guy.

He has a very deep voice clearly, and is carrying an accent that makes him a little harder to understand, but so what.

I bet if any of you tried to have a discussion with me or Brian in real life, you wouldn't be able to understand a fvcking word (Paul will verify this :lol: ) and if anyone wants to start making out I am a bit slow, or an idiot, or whatever the implications were that were made about Zack in this thread... well, all I can say is I'll take the pepsi challenge with any of you mensa monsters any day :lol:

Except Joshua maybe :lol:

In those vids, he's having a carry on, bloody right, I would too. The bits where he actually tlaks to the camera if you listen to what he is actually saying, are quite good, insightful. Comes over a real down to earth guy IMO. And not a hell of a lot worse than some clips of Dorian I saw back in the day, to be perfectly honest.

I also think a lot of you people who have never been at the low level of bodyfat that Zack is at - and will never hope to be - fail to realise that even the most articulate of people can find it hard to talk in training circumstances. Words DO slur at times, Iv'e done it, I've also had to stutter and apologise to who I am talking to, because I can't think fast enough to find the words I need to say.

And I am nowhere NEAR the size of Zack, it must be worse for him with so much more oxygen demand due to the sheer amount of muscle tissue he is carrying.

Walk a mile in his shoes (if you even can), before you criticize, IMO


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Just watched the videos again, and you know what? You are all being too hard on the guy.
> 
> He has a very deep voice clearly, and is carrying an accent that makes him a little harder to understand, but so what.
> 
> ...


Nice thoughtful post Ramsay

A lot of harsh keyboard warrior posts in this thread. I doubt any of them would say it to his face. :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Just watched the videos again, and you know what? You are all being too hard on the guy.
> 
> He has a very deep voice clearly, and is carrying an accent that makes him a little harder to understand, but so what.
> 
> ...


   

Consider myself thouroughly told off.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Its not about telling off GHS, couldnt give a fk, you post your opinion, I post mine, simple. :thumbup1:

He is booked as a guest spot at the UKBFF Scottish, I hope it comes off, dying to see the mass of him in real life, maybe get a chance to see what sort of a guy he is for real


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

He might come across a bit forest gumpish but to be a high caliber bber like he is i think you have to be fairly bright, Most top level competitors would give a gp a run for their money, its more science than sport at that level


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Just watched the videos again, and you know what? You are all being too hard on the guy.
> 
> He has a very deep voice clearly, and is carrying an accent that makes him a little harder to understand, but so what.
> 
> ...


Good post mate, although I will say that the guy who owns my gym tried to get Zack down for a meet and greet, but when he spoke to him he couldn't understand wtf he was saying and said he came across as very "thick". He's had john hodgson and dave titterton down to the gym but couldn't have a proper convo with zack apparently. I personally have no opinion really; he sounds a bit slow on videos, but he seems like a laugh and comes across well in his posts. He shouldn't really be judged on his intelligence, although it's always bound to come up.


----------



## I Love Steroids (Sep 1, 2009)

the people on here who are talking about zacks FACE All Suck BALLS TBH

Im sure your very pretty, with your eyebrow plucking and lip gloss wearing, u H*moz 

GO ZACK, HE REPPIN BRITAIN AND IS ONE BIG MOFO!

haters FALL BACK!


----------



## I Love Steroids (Sep 1, 2009)

BTW Lou Ferrigno Had A Speech Problem and Became MR OLYMPIA

Do that wont stop Zack from being MR O

Ha Ha


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

GHS said:


> :lol: You actually went and checked...
> 
> Yeah I suppose your looking pretty heavy in you Abb shot with no abbs
> 
> (Stolen from DB  )





tjwilkie said:


> i might av taken offence if some one who was ripped to shreds made that comment but its you so i'll just laugh along :laugh::laugh:
> 
> and sorry to DB i shoulda asked if i could of used his pose but i forgot he had it copyrighted





GHS said:


> DB gave me the joke mate thats what I meant :lol:


FFS! If the ship is sinking let me off! Don't take me down with u


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Lou never won the Olympia mate, just so you know :lol:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

universe!!!


----------



## I Love Steroids (Sep 1, 2009)

Sh*t i meant Mr Universe LOL oops


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

*Zack*

Just seen this thread. Thanks for posting those links.

I had seen pictures of Zack before and he looked big for sure, but seeing him compete at the welsh was phenomenal. It is difficult to communicate just *how huge* the guy is, and any snippets of him training is certainly something I love to see, and maybe I can learn some trick along the way that will help me out.

*Articulation under hypoxia*

As far as all the other stuff mentioned in the thread, articulation in one situation does not indicate much IMO. I can say very little during my workouts, let alone have detailed conversations to camera, and I have a tiny amount of O2 consuming muscle compared to Zack (totally agree with rams here). This is very similar to the interviews with elite athletes after they have just run their race. They will sound very different to how they do when relaxed talking about their diet in their kitchen. When one trains to the bounds of their capacity, there is little O2 available for chitchat.

*Articulation when there are other motives*

Hypoxia aside, how someone articulates their thoughts is no representation of their reasoning capacity. When on a night out, I quite often have the p1ss taken out of me for being simple, but using the term "innit" generally improves my pulling chances moreso than talking about number theory, androgen receptor dimer stability or correcting grammar. The only time I tend to switch is when someone is persisting with their gratuitous p1sstaking too much and needs some re-education to improve their empathy and manners.

Never judge a book by it's cover (unless it one as big as Zack's - you know that there is a chance that he knows a thing or two about getting big),

J


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Certain bits and bobs made me cringe, but when he was talking about his job back home, and how BB makes him happy etc he seems a sound bloke. I'm sure a lot of it was just for the cameras, he is trying to sell himself after all.

What a unit though, look forward to seeing what he can do in the coming years


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Joshua said:


> I had seen pictures of Zack before and he looked big for sure, but seeing him compete at the welsh was phenomenal. It is difficult to communicate just *how huge* the guy is,


I'm pretty sure I've mentioned it before but I was within an arms length of him posing at the John Hodgson/Lee Powell/Neil Hill Seminar and he is *phenominally* massive in the flesh:thumbup1:


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

StephenC said:


> I'm pretty sure I've mentioned it before but I was within an arms length of him posing at the John Hodgson/Lee Powell/Neil Hill Seminar and he is *phenominally* massive in the flesh:thumbup1:


I was there too & I can definately second that What impressed me most apart from his shear size was how pleasing his physique was for such a big man ,full muscle bellies smallish joints & tight waist with no distention With a few small improvements Im sure he will do some damage in the pro ranks We should all get behind him not knock him


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I've spoken with Zack a couple of times and he does have a Sheff accent, but he is also a smart and switched on guy.

Sometimes I wonder whether or not some of you keyboard warriors really have nothing better to do than slag people off all the time. Words are so easy on an internet site.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

What a beast! If you didn't watch the last vid go and watch it, now! His arms are just crazy, perhaps the best I've ever seen. He's a legend.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Great videos, he seems to be pretty down to earth and comes across a nice guy. Good luck with all your future achievments, ROCK ON :bounce:


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

I Love Steroids said:


> BTW Lou Ferrigno Had A Speech Problem and Became MR OLYMPIA
> 
> Do that wont stop Zack from being MR O
> 
> Ha Ha


He was deaf.


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

> a. hes the best brit pro since yates and imo will be better,,,, his genes r better,...


zack is an amazing bodybuilder, but saying that is just stupid, dorian yates won 6 mr olympias.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goe1988 said:


> zack is an amazing bodybuilder, but saying that is just stupid, dorian yates won 6 mr olympias.


he did but i think Dutch may be talking about when he first turned Pro....and i think ha is correct if you look at both of them when they both turned Pro Genetically Zack has the upper hand....However Dorians mental attitude was better and this is the thing that counts in my opinion in the long run...


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ye i totally agree, that Zack is better in that respect. I agree too about yates mentality, to me thats what makes him one of the best ever : )


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know why there is so many haters? The guy's obviously being filmed inbetween his session so he's knackered.

He comes across as a humble guy when he talks about how he has to make an impact within 5 years. He seems gracious to be a pro to be fair.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I saw Zack when he was about 19 and he had bigger arms than most on here could ever dream about, at 19.

24" arms, 61" chest but a 34" waste. How many in the pro ranks can boast that! IMO his genetics are equal to if not beyond Yates.

He does need to balance upper and lower out more though, but that will come.

As for the speech, I didn't see a show recently where the line-up had to have a debate.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> I don't know why there is so many haters?


He was always an easy target for criticism, cause he was a good while as the bridesmaid and never quite hit the mark, so people loved to give their 'expert' opinions on that.

Maybe the "oh he'll never be able to dial it in" or "he'll never come in ripped", half of them thinking "hope he never hits the mark" or "bastard, wish I had a shape like that" :whistling:


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

genetics are irrelevant until your name is written in black and white as winning mr olympia

dutch is ok writing zack was this, oh ul see zack in another light (ps it seems to me i think ur looking for zack as ur owner) until he actually steps on stage and accomplishes anything near what yates achieved, then everything you say means nothing. Its all about WHAT YOU HAVE ACHIEVED not what you COULD achieve


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> its true
> 
> new round
> 
> ...


Just out of interest, what does the word 'elequition' mean?

Is it a Dutch word as i have yet to see it used in the English language?


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

So who is getting electrocuted?

I'm lost now


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> ha ha anyone care to tell goe that he could not be further from base with the zack comment..u dont know our mutual aquaintance etc do u son!
> 
> wen u do u can edit post :beer:


TELL TELL!!!!! :confused1:


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> lucky its the way words and grammer r spoken not written u funny s.o.a.b!!!
> 
> elocution for the cyber spellign squad who weight under 250lbs! always
> 
> ...


Brillyunt! Yoov dun mee.

Thees iz thu most entertaynin post eyev eva red.

Wot a towtal dutch ****.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

All i know is Zach has been making some quality jokes on facebook lately LMAO.


----------

